# Nikon Coolpix



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

I keep seeing this range mentioned; what models do you have and what do you think of them?

I am thinking along the lines of one of the lesser SLR type ones.

Si


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Si,

Nikon, like Canon, Olympus and many others make very good cameras.

I think it's important to choose a camera (from a leading make) that offers the facilities that YOU need.

Many digital cameras have hardware made by one of only a few companies (Sony makes a hell of a lot of CCDs). What seems important is how the hardware and firmware are implemented.

I wouldn't say that one major brand is better than another at making cameras, they each have a different approach to customers needs.

Read the reviews on the interweb and find the one that suits the way you work.

A good camera is no better than the user. IMVHO.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Si said:


> Hi all
> 
> I keep seeing this range mentioned; what models do you have and what do you think of them?
> 
> ...


 Hi Si!

Coolpix is Nikons range of digital compact cameras. They all have very good macro capabilities.

I'm not sure of what you want when you write "one of the lesser SLR type ones". If you are referring to the higher range of the Coolpix cameras (5700, 8700) that look like SLRs even if they're not or if you are thinking of the cheaper real SLR ones in the D-series?

If it is 5700 or 8700 I agree with Stan that there are a lot of different options from other manufacturers and you should have a look around.

If it is the D-series you are thinking of then buy a D70! It's won all the tests I've seen!

Bjorn


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks all!

Bjorn, I was thinking along the lines of the Coolpix 5700 - obviously I need to do more research as I thought this was an SLR - or perhaps the (compact) 5400.

Si


----------

